# Congratulations Chicago Drivers



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

*Lower prices have consistently led to higher earnings for partners.* We've learned that as more riders get on the road, partners complete more trips-which translates to more money.
A 23% fare reduction resulted 
in 12% more earnings in Chicago


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You guys are doing great and are an example for the rest of us!
Uber on!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

45% more expenses, 12% more profits. 

UberX is now hiring drivers who cannot subtract one number from another.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you suggesting that FUBER is not being completely forthright?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Im suggesting their employees at the office and in the cars, cant subtract.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Samename said:


> Im suggesting their employees at the office and in the cars, cant subtract.


I suspect the ones generating these emails can subtract just fine.
"*Lies, damned lies, and statistics*"


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

What you guys don't understand, is that in my case I'm 13k upside down without Uber. I will drive to get equity out of my car that I cannot normally get. Plus gas is 2 bucks a gallon now where I live. For me it's worth it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> What you guys don't understand, is that in my case I'm 13k upside down without Uber. I will drive to get equity out of my car that I cannot normally get. Plus gas is 2 bucks a gallon now where I live. For me it's worth it.


Depending on your situation it may be better to just get a regular paying job and not depreciate the car further -- especially if your driving is depreciating the car faster than you can extract equity out of it. This way you actually get paid for your time rather than trading your time for a cash advance against your car's lower value.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

You can now buy a 2013 Honda Accord for 24,500 drive out. I worked as a financial analyst and with the new rate of .95 cents a mile it is worth it to me. Plus I'm looking for work and have an offer lined up for next month. The 13k negative equity never goes away untill the loan is paid. So I will take my cash advance now and sell the car for 8k in 3 years with 145k in miles.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Also, you guys keep referencing to Travis, but Travis isn't making the rules. Goldman Sachs is and so is Google Ventures. They are the real players in this game.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You guys are doing great and are an example for the rest of us!
> Uber on!


I wish I could have made as little and as much as they do.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Want to see the math with the new rates and what you'll make the entire year???
> 
> 1. On a good day with the old rates before Jan 8th 2015 and making $175 a day before gas, the official UBER miles is around 120 miles to make that $175 of which say $20 of that is tolls.
> 
> ...


Just think how much bottled water, candy, gum, and mints that'll buy. Like a damn year's worth. It works out perfect!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You can now buy a 2013 Honda Accord for 24,500 drive out. I worked as a financial analyst and with the new rate of .95 cents a mile it is worth it to me. Plus I'm looking for work and have an offer lined up for next month. The 13k negative equity never goes away untill the loan is paid. So I will take my cash advance now and sell the car for 8k in 3 years with 145k in miles.


You gonna keep working for Uber?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes till the rates drop another round. Then I'll sell my car and take uber as a pax lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Yes till the rates drop another round. Then I'll sell my car and take uber as a pax lol


What r the rates where you're at?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

They are 95 cents per mile in Atlanta. Which is ok being that they were 1.22 before.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> They are 95 cents per mile in Atlanta. Which is ok being that they were 1.22 before.


I guess. If you're cool with it, Uber On! I hope everywhere you go is downhill.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea I'm in between jobs now and for me it's a 22 percent cut. I still have to pay my car and insurance and other bills. So for me it's better than no income at all.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

.75 cents a mile in Orlando !!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea that's super painful


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Atlanta is an ok place to live if you want to move here lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> What you guys don't understand, is that in my case I'm 13k upside down without Uber. I will drive to get equity out of my car that I cannot normally get.


You are quite correct - I have no idea what this is supposed to mean.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Also, you guys keep referencing to Travis, but Travis isn't making the rules. Goldman Sachs is and so is Google Ventures. They are the real players in this game.


Please provide evidence that this is the case - meeting minutes, emails, phone transcripts. Otherwise, pure conjecture.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

It's all situational..


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I can't and you know that but I can provide this https://www.uber.com/about il

Go to the bottom and see the investor page. They own more than 50 percent of the company. There is your proof smart one.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Yea I'm in between jobs now and for me it's a 22 percent cut. I still have to pay my car and insurance and other bills. So for me it's better than no income at all.


As long as you're making something. I just knew I couldn't at $0.70/mile and their illusive guarantees.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> You can now buy a 2013 Honda Accord for 24,500 drive out. I worked as a financial analyst and with the new rate of .95 cents a mile it is worth it to me. Plus I'm looking for work and have an offer lined up for next month. The 13k negative equity never goes away untill the loan is paid. So I will take my cash advance now and sell the car for 8k in 3 years with 145k in miles.


You must be a real smart financial analyst to run down your 2013 Accord on uberX. Those that fired you from your old job must be real idiots. Their loss is our gain. We will all sign up with your next company because we all know how good you are in uberlogic and ubermaths. Congratulations


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Please provide evidence that this is the case - meeting minutes, emails, phone transcripts. Otherwise, pure conjecture.


*Don't overstate investor power at Uber*
*http://fortune.com/2014/11/24/dont-overstate-investor-power-at-uber/*


Cooluberdriver said:


> Also, you guys keep referencing to Travis, but Travis isn't making the rules. Goldman Sachs is and so is Google Ventures. They are the real players in this game.


Despite your inflated opinion of yourself, @Cooluberdriver you're not that cool or that well informed.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Don't overstate investor power at Uber*
> *http://fortune.com/2014/11/24/dont-overstate-investor-power-at-uber/*
> 
> Despite your inflated opinion of yourself, @Cooluberdriver you're not that cool or that well informed.


A financial advisor that is upside down in debt should be taken seriously. Especially if he is into the uber koolaid.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not a financial advisor. I'm not into uber cool aid. I just don't sit here and complain. I rather make some money than none. .95 cents a mile isn't that bad. .70 cents a mile sucks and if they cut one more time. I'm out. I'm going to do more lyft anyway at 1.29.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I can't and you know that but I can provide this https://www.uber.com/about il
> 
> Go to the bottom and see the investor page. They own more than 50 percent of the company. There is your proof smart one.


Control of a company is not necessarily mirrored by the percentage of shares owned by participants. It looks like you have never heard of share classes, or the different voting rights that may be afforded to each.

Maybe majority shareholders hold the majority of voting rights. Maybe not. But it is a very basic error to say that (a) there are investors involved, who have stock holdings, therefore (b) the original founding team has lost control if its company. There is much analysis required before the jump from a to b can be made, and you haven't done any of it; simply provided a list of investors.

It depends what kind of financial analyst you are, of course, but the fact that you are unfamiliar with basic corporate governance concepts would immediately set alarm bells ringing if I were a potential employer looking for an analyst.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Asset classes only apply to publicly traded companies. As for analysts, there are many types of them and I never worked as a stock analyst. Each of these privately held investors owns preferred shares of stock. 

Regards,

What now


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Asset classes only apply to publicly traded companies. As for analysts, there are many types of them and I never worked as a stock analyst. Each of these privately held investors owns preferred shares of stock.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> What now


You are correct that preferred stock is issued to investors.

In everything else, you are incorrect. Different stock classes exist in both privately and publicly held companies.

Common stock is generally issued to founders, and preferred stock is issued to investors in financing rounds. The reason for the different share types is to distribute economic ownership to investors, while keeping control in the founders' hands. Preferred stock generally does not carry voting rights.

I'm not sure why you reference stock market analysts in your answer. It is not necessary to be one in order to understand how governance works. I am not a stock market analyst either; I am an UberX driver.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> They are 95 cents per mile in Atlanta. Which is ok being that they were 1.22 before.


You're the kind of driver Uber LOVES to rape, just forcing it in dry and ripping your insides, have fun.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Yea I'm in between jobs now and for me it's a 22 percent cut. I still have to pay my car and insurance and other bills. So for me it's better than no income at all.


Actually sitting at home is better for you, why don't you realize how little your actually making? Apply at your local McDonald's or something.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't blame Chicago drivers, they are miserable like every other Uber driver, Uber is lying about the numbers, do you actually believe anything that is coming out of Ubers mouth, what is wrong with you people.


----------

